# TiVo TCD750500 Premiere 4 Four Tuner w/Product Lifetime Service & Warranty



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Not listed on this forum any longer


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI your price is a bit too high. TiVo currently has a sale going on where you can get a 4 tuner Roamio with lifetime for less then your asking for your Premiere. ($400 shipped) You may get lucky and get someone that doesn't know any better, but I doubt it.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

igirl said:


> Thanks - AFAIK the cheap Roamio you're citing is an OTA only box and doesn't include tax. Cable Tivos are many times more expensive so it's like comparing a VW to a BMW. Serious buyers can always inquire direct - meanwhile it's also listed on Amazon so it will sell sooner or later - and we aren't desperate to get rid of it in one day.


Hi,
Actually, the Roamio which is cited is either the OTA or Basic Model (refurb) plus lifetime for $400 plus tax. The 3 year extended warrantee can be added to either for $40. 
https://www.tivo.com/roamiopma15
But, you might get lucky and find someone to buy your offering. I hope you do.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Sold a few days ago for the asking price. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Congrats.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

igirl said:


> Sold a few days ago for the asking price. Thanks.


I think there are a number of people who think winning an auction of getting product on a site like eBay automatically must be a good deal even though there are better (sometimes much better) products or prices elsewhere. They get hooked into just looking at one site. Great for you though.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pfiagra said:


> I think there are a number of people who think winning an auction of getting product on a site like eBay automatically must be a good deal even though there are better (sometimes much better) products or prices elsewhere. They get hooked into just looking at one site. Great for you though.


I think sometimes, for some people, the desire to beat out the other bidders outweighs the desire to get a great price.


----------

